# Worried about hunting and pet safety in Italy



## Nathosaur (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm moving to Italy next year with my little family and 6 dogs. We've heard a lot of bad things about hunting in Italy though... People have warned us about hunters not really looking out and pets getting shot or poisoned on purpose. This obviously terrifies me. I'm well aware that the internet is full of exaggerations so I was wondering if anyone here could tell me a little more about this. Depending on my husband's job we will either move to the country side around Firenze or Napoli. I'm also a bit worried about veterinary care in Italy. We currently live in Belgium and have some dogs that need special attention because of kidney disease etc and I want to make sure they will still receive the best care.

Thank you so much, have a lovely day!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Hunters are normally out early morning. They also tend to have dogs and for obvious reasons know not to shoot at dogs. 

There can always be an idiot who might put out poison but I wouldn't expect a hunter to do it. Like I said those hunters are normally out with dogs. 

There have been some cases of people poisoning dogs in city parks. Is that what you have heard about?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I think you are right to be worried, although things did improve over the years we were there and the hunters were more restricted. Problem was those that simply ignore any rule and were simply put dangerous. We found it good to download the information produced each year giving details of what could be hunted and when. At least with this we had a good idea what was likely to be happening and when. An example of bad practice would be a guy driving past our house shooting out of the window – I kid you not! To be exact he was shooting away from our house.

Regards shooting and/or poison, only negative thing I have heard was to do with truffle growing which the owners are extremely protective about.

The better news is as to vets. We had ourselves had no dealings with any, but good neighbours (English also) have 3 very large dogs, two of which with health issues. They are absolutely happy with their vets there in Italy. Others I know have also said they were happy with their vets.


----------



## Nathosaur (Nov 24, 2020)

NickZ said:


> Hunters are normally out early morning. They also tend to have dogs and for obvious reasons know not to shoot at dogs.
> 
> There can always be an idiot who might put out poison but I wouldn't expect a hunter to do it. Like I said those hunters are normally out with dogs.
> 
> There have been some cases of people poisoning dogs in city parks. Is that what you have heard about?


Thank you for your reply! I've read that hunters lay out poison for foxes and other animals, for ex. the truffle hunters (in Belgium it is very common as well, also in dog parks like you said).


----------



## Nathosaur (Nov 24, 2020)

GeordieBorn said:


> I think you are right to be worried, although things did improve over the years we were there and the hunters were more restricted. Problem was those that simply ignore any rule and were simply put dangerous. We found it good to download the information produced each year giving details of what could be hunted and when. At least with this we had a good idea what was likely to be happening and when. An example of bad practice would be a guy driving past our house shooting out of the window – I kid you not! To be exact he was shooting away from our house.
> 
> Regards shooting and/or poison, only negative thing I have heard was to do with truffle growing which the owners are extremely protective about.
> 
> The better news is as to vets. We had ourselves had no dealings with any, but good neighbours (English also) have 3 very large dogs, two of which with health issues. They are absolutely happy with their vets there in Italy. Others I know have also said they were happy with their vets.


Thank you so much for your reply! May I ask where you lived when this happened? In which region and was it far out in the country side or still close to a village? I'm happy to hear about the vets, at least one thing less to worry about...


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Nathosaur said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! May I ask where you lived when this happened? In which region and was it far out in the country side or still close to a village? I'm happy to hear about the vets, at least one thing less to worry about...


Abruzzo , near Castilenti and yes, very rural.


----------

